# Performance Package Sale



## Dave Martell (Aug 26, 2013)

For the next two days, or until more get sold than should be, we'll be offering coupons for sale for the Hiromoto AS Performance Package. vg:


*Hiromoto Performance Package*






This is a chance to buy a coupon for a reduced cost that can be used at anytime. It's also a chance to set the price for a future job where our pricing may be increased by that time. 

This coupon may be combined with a rehandle coupon that you already own (and have not used) to have both services performed at the same time. 

Performance Package work will be accepted whenever you wish to send it in, however, please understand that this has to go in line with sharpening/repair work/Stefan handle work which is already on hand so there may be a wait upon receipt before it can be done. Instant gratification will not apply.  I say this so that you understand that buying a coupon doesn't mean that you jump to the front of the line.

Please do not purchase a Performance Package coupon expecting to be able to also get a rehandle done at the same time, we can not accommodate this work, sorry. Alternatively, I have a running rehandle list that I'd be happy to add your name to.

So what I'm saying is that we can squeeze in blade work but not rehandle work at this time (unless you already have a rehandle coupon to redeem).


Please see *Hiromoto Performance Package* for purchasing details.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## rdmalak (Aug 26, 2013)

Tried to buy one but I guess if you don't live in the USA you can't checkout on your website. Oh well.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 26, 2013)

rdmalak said:


> Tried to buy one but I guess if you don't live in the USA you can't checkout on your website. Oh well.




Shoot me your Paypal email address, I'd be more than happy to respond with an invoice. 

Sorry for the trouble with the site though.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 26, 2013)

Got one.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 26, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> Got one.



Cool, thanks Rick!


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 26, 2013)

Eventually I'll take the plunge but I didn't want to screw up my first one.


----------



## rdmalak (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for that Dave. PM sent


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 26, 2013)

rdmalak said:


> Thanks for that Dave. PM sent




Got it. Thanks Richard!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 27, 2013)

I just wanted to say that you guys are awesome!


----------



## rdmalak (Aug 27, 2013)

So is this sale and your work. Thank you too


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 28, 2013)

Damn those knives are beautiful with the acid etching.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## James (Aug 30, 2013)

Stupid question, but this is only for the Hiro AS right? I have a Saji that could use some loving


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 30, 2013)

James said:


> Stupid question, but this is only for the Hiro AS right? I have a Saji that could use some loving




Yes sir, Hiro AS only


----------



## orangehero (Dec 3, 2013)

What is the final thickness after thinning?


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 3, 2013)

orangehero said:


> What is the final thickness after thinning?




I don't know, I go be feel when thinning a knife.


----------

